# Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung



## Joschiiie96 (29. Mai 2012)

Heeej.

Also ich bin neu und wollte mich erstmal vorstellen:

Ich heiße Johannes Höfner und komme aus St. Pölten in Niederösterreich (ca. 60 km von wien). Ich bin 16 jahre alt und meine hobbies sind angeln, aquaristik, fussball spielen... ich gehe seit ich 3 jahre bin angeln. seit fast 2 jahren gehört auch die aquaristik zu einen fixen bestandteil meiner freizeit. fußball spiele ich noch in einem verein, jedoch höre ich bald auf, da mir meine liebste keine zeit lässt.  ich bin lehrling beim porsche st. pölten und lerne kfz-techniker.
am wochenende mache ich wasserwechsel bei meinem rio meta-aquarium, sonst verbringe ich viel zeit mit fifa 12 und mw3, aber natürlich auch mit meiner freundin. sie ist meine geliebte prinzessin.  

Nun zum eigentlichen thema:

Ich habe nun nach langen herum überlegen, meine mum endlich dazu überredet, einen gartenteich inform einer regentonne bzw. hochteich zu machen. 

Nun gleich mal eine frage an euch, was sagt ihr zu dieser regentonne: http://www.beckmann-kg.de/websale7/...}{md5/1a285bdd5721b84f7e95a6240bcc24e6/md5} ?

Ist nur ein modell, muss nicht sein das es das wird, aber würden in 2000 liter 10 rotfedern dauerhaft zu halten sein?

LG Johannes


----------



## Kolja (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Hallo Johannes,

herzlich willkommen.

Der Link ist nicht lesbar. Aber für mich hört sich Tonne nicht nach Teich und 2000l nicht nach Fisch an. Was hast du dir denn genau vorgestellt? 
Schau dich doch mal hier im Forum nach Beispielteichen um.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Alex_2076 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Hallo Joschiiie96,

dann willkommen bei Hobby-Gartenteich.de!
Bei mir funktioniert der Link! Aber bei einer Höhe von 88 cm (Rand muss noch abgezogen werden) ist das Fass für den Winter (betreffend Frost) ungeeignet.
Ansonsten nicht schlecht - werde ich mir vielleicht als Regenfass holen.

Gruß


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

hejjj Johannes,

:willkommen

ich bin 14 und angel auch hab aber en fertigteich übernommen den ich jetzt fertig beflanzt habe 
nun zu dir was habt ihr für einen garten würde ein richtiger Teich nicht auch gehen?


----------



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Heej.

Also eine echter teich geht nicht, mama ist strikt dagegen.  Aber egal es muss auch andere lösungen geben, ich dachte da schon an einen pool mit geraden wänden. Aber da gibts eh schon einen link.

Die fische würden in einem schuppen bzw. im haus im aquarium überwintern.

Am besten wir schreiben am besagten thread weiter.  Er heißt "__ Rotfeder in 2000 Litern".

LG


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Hallo johannes und herzlich willkommen   muß es denn ein regenfaß sein? So was kann man auch selber bauen


----------



## Joschiiie96 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Heej.

Wie meinst du das?
Wie könnte ich meinen "Hochteich" selber bauen? 

LG


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Na entweder Du nimmst Schalsteine ... oder aber Du bist handwerklich bischen geschickt und machst ihn aus Holzbalken.
Ausgekleidet wird dann mit Folie. So bist Du Form und Größenunabhängig 

Zeig doch mal paar Bilder von der Stelle (und der näheren Umgebung) wo das Hochteichlein hin soll.

Mandy


----------



## Joschiiie96 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Hallo!

Ja das wäre super. Geschickt bin ich, glaub ich, schon.  ich würde bretter auf die steine stellen, damit ich eine gerade fläche bekommen. Maße sind: 6 x 1,4 m. Es würde auch noch ein platz bleiben für einen außenfilter. ich habe keine ahnung wie ich ihn filtern sollte.

was sagst du, wie könnte ich es lösen bzw. machen?






 

LG


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Ich hab mal kurz im Internet gesucht und zwei Varianten im Selbstbau gefunden ...

Einmal aus Holz ... http://www.teichbau-profi.de/165/hochteich-eigenbau.html

Und dann aus Stein ... http://www.selbst.de/garten-balkon-...n/naturstein-teich-anlegen-146067-Bild-9.html

Ooooch ... für die Bilder brauch man ja ne Lupe  Gehen die nicht bissel größer?

Mandy


----------



## Joschiiie96 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Heej.

Nein leider kann ich sie nicht größer machen, weil ichs min handy fotografiert habe.

Meinst du ich kann den steinteich auch in der größe 6*1,4 m machen?

Abzüglich von den maßen kommen noch die steine.

aber würde das auch in dieser größe gehen?


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Du meinst 6m lang und 1,4m breit? Warum soll das nicht gehen ... ist doch alles eine Frage der Bauweise.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich es richtig gedeutet habe, aber ist das eine Hauswand? 
Mach doch einfach mal eine grobe Skizze. So wie Du Dir den Teich von oben gesehen vorstellst. Die stellst Du dann ein und dann geht das Brainstorming los ...


Mandy


----------



## Joschiiie96 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Heei.

ja ok. aber erstmal hab i a frage, wie viel kostet so ein stein?

Wenns nicht zu teuer ist, dann fang i an zu zeichnen.

Danke für deine hilfe. 

LG


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Von was für einem Stein reden wir jetzt. Von so einem Naturstein (wie in dem Link) oder von einem Schalstein?

Was so ein Naturstein/Bruchstein kostet kann ich nicht beantworten. Das weiß ich nicht.

Ein Schalstein 50cm x 17,5cm x 25cm kostet zw. 2 und 3 Euro, je nachdem wo Du kaufst. Bei 6m Länge und 1,5m Breite (1,4m geht nicht) brauchst Du 18 Steine pro Lage ... also zw. 36 und 54Euro pro Lage ...

Mandy


----------



## Joschiiie96 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Heej.

Naja dass würde schon gehen. 

Werde jz mal eine skizze anfertigen. Wie mache ich dann eigentlich den boden? Mit irgendwelche außenfliesen?

LG


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Wie ist denn Dein Untergrund?

Erde/Steine, dann reicht ein Vlies unterlegen.

Haste Schotter/groben Kies dann würde ich schon eine 10cm dicke Sandschicht machen und dann Vlies drüber.

Zum Schluß alles mit Teichfolie auslegen...

Mandy


----------



## Joschiiie96 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Hallo!

Also der untergrund sind grobe steine so ca. 7 cm. Am besten werden so betonplatten sein oder?

LG


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Die Kosten doch einen Haufen Geld ... 
Sicher kannst Du auch solche Platten nehmen, aber um den Sand unter den Platten und das Vlies auf den Platten kommste nicht drumrum.

Deshalb, mach 10cm Sand und laß die Platten weg. 
Meine Meinung ... ist aber Dir überlassen 

Mandy


----------



## Joschiiie96 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer, gleich mit Teichplanung*

Hej. naja ber ich habe angst, dass der sand mit zeit unter die groben steine fällt.

Vlt ist es einfach besser und günstiger, ein pool mit teichfolie auszulegen. :-$

LG


----------

